# Rutting in Cherokee



## Killer (Nov 12, 2004)

I hunt in Cherokee Co. around the Free Home area, does anyone know when the rut kicks in around here?  I haven't seen much rutting activity yeat, I heard the rut is goes on later in November around here, is this correct? :


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 13, 2004)

I lived there 22years it normaly is in full swing the week of thanksgiving,the day after has always been my best day!  where do you hunt.
                                     GOOD LUCK


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 13, 2004)

I grew up in free home lived there for 23 yrs.I would be in the woods starting hard next week through the first week of december.I been seeing some turkeys around free home.I'm gonna try and get one of them come turkey season.Where bouts do you hunt?


----------



## Deano (Nov 13, 2004)

I hunt in the macedonia area ,I think that starting next weekend until after thanksgiving is the time to be in the woods . last year I shot a nice buck dec 5 chasing a doe .


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 14, 2004)

I dont hunt there any more I moved to lumpkin,I did hunt around 369 and  372area.


----------



## highcountry (Nov 15, 2004)

Stokes where at around 369...I live in dawsonville but hunt bartow


----------

